# blackout to control algea



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

im going on vacation at the end of the week. i was curious as to whether or not doing a 10 day black out would be good. and if it would harm my plants? i have a 20 gal tank. 65 watts of cf light. does greg watson ferts. and have a hard to kill package of plants. java fern... and some crypts. basic easy plants. figured it might be a convient time to do a blackout. i think i have green water with green spot algea. hope all the info helps. 

marco


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I think that it is too long to do a blackout. Buy a timer and set it for a four hour photoperiod. It will provide enough light for your plants, and get rid of the green water and GSA until you get back. Total blackout lasting longer than four days are really "chancy," and I would not recommend doing that.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Java Fern and maybe Anubias would be the only plants that could tolerate 10 days without light and not turn to mush. Most any other plants, including your Crypts can quickly begin to deteriorate, turn to mush, and start polluting the water. With plants rotting in the water, *and you not there to correct it*, your tank could start spiking ammonia and harm the fish and other inhabitants. I think the idea of a TEN day blackout on any planted tank would be disasterous!!! You would have a much bigger problem than some algae.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

thank you everyone for your responses... i kinda figured those were going to be the answers. i do like the idea of lowering the photo period... right now i have my timer on for 11 hours. so dropping it to 4 would be good?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes.....that will be fine for a ten day period. You may want to think about simply keeping the tank on an eight hour photoperiod to keep GSA in control!!


----------

